# Egg Collection and Urine Infection



## shevers (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi
I had egg collection yesterday - only 3 eggs from 16 good sized follicles so I'm praying my 3 are good ones.  Anyway, I've woken up in the middle night worrying, and upon going to the loo it looks like I've got a urine infection.  I can tell by the smell.  Unless it's possible that the pessaries that are causing that smell is it??
Has anyone else developed a urine infection after egg collection?  And if so, what did you do?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated
x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi shevers

I don't recall my progesterone pessaries having a smell as such and I have never had a urine infection after egg collection but it is possible to get it, did you get a course of anti biotics to start taking the same day as egg collection?

Good Luck with your fertilisation call today   maybe you could mention this when you get your call?

Hope it clears x


----------



## shevers (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi
Thanks so much for your reply.  
I've managed to speak to the doctor at my clinic and she's said it's fine for me to take cefalexin antibiotics to clear it up so I'm going on a dose of those - cefalexin is safe in pregancy.  Apparently she reckons I've got the infection because I had a full bladder and they had to empty it in theatre.  Surprising since I was nil by mouth but there you go. 
2 out of the 3 fertilised and they're being transferred tomorrow, day 2.  Fingers crossed and lots of prayers  
x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Ah poor you, hope the anti biotics clear it up quickly, hate water infections  

Lots and lots of luck to you during your 2ww


----------



## shevers (Apr 4, 2013)

thank you so much
x


----------

